# New :) and want to say...



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been perusing the rabbit forum for a few weeks now and I thought it was about time I said hello 

I found all the information very informative so well done  and thanks!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Be careful around Frags she may bite.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Hello and welcome. Be careful around Frags she may bite.


   i dont bite, i nibble :001_tt2:

welcome to the forum, im happy you have had a look round and decided you like it here  we are a nice bunch of mad rabbit owners.
only thing you have to be careful of is when i post pics of the kits i have


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and you have to post pics of buns as we love pics!!! LOL oh and be careful of kammie and Umber as theyre always trying to steal people's rabbits


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't try stealing only borrowing and bunnysitting.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I don't try stealing only borrowing and bunnysitting.


you can bunny sit anytime lol but you have to watch Lily as she is the rabbit forums slapper


----------



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

he he yea I've watched the "heated" threads - rather distracting at work lol

I'm currently waiting for my bunnies  so wanted to get the most info on them and get prepared  forum has helped lots!

The Orange one is mine, french lop and the black one is my OH's, french lop cross. They're 7 weeks old now...only a few weeks left to wait.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there welcome. 

the pics are so cute. Are they going to be indoor or outdoor buns?



Paula


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They're cute.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya!!!!!

Awww your bunnies looks lovely!!!  How exciting!!!


----------



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you  

Apparently outside bunnies  but I'll slowly move them indoors without the OH realising it lol We're going to convert the shed and either have a run attached or they'll have free roam of the garden. Not decided yet.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sammy86 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Apparently outside bunnies  but I'll slowly move them indoors without the OH realising it lol We're going to convert the shed and either have a run attached or they'll have free roam of the garden. Not decided yet.


I'd advise only having free range when your around, with foxes, cats and birds of prey around its not very safe. I put mine in the run if i go out and then free range when im home 

Cant wait for lots of piccies!!


----------



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

crofty said:


> I'd advise only having free range when your around, with foxes, cats and birds of prey around its not very safe. I put mine in the run if i go out and then free range when im home
> 
> Cant wait for lots of piccies!!


Thanks, yea I'll probably do that. 

Oh I need help with names...I can't for the life of me decide hmy:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey welcome to the forum!!!

Love the little black one, the name Gandolf comes to mind, its got a beard ut: lol :001_tt2: so what about sam for the orange one hehe


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hellooooo there and welcome!

Ignore Grags I dont steal rabbits just take what should rightfully be mine like.....

Lilly - currently having a holiday at Frags
George - currently having a holiday at Kammies 
Tink - currently having a holiday at Croftys

See how nice I am lending my buns to these ungrateful 3 lol!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Hellooooo there and welcome!
> 
> Ignore Grags I dont steal rabbits just take what should rightfully be mine like.....
> 
> ...


Id hide your bunnnies from umber, she gets a little over excited and trys to steal them!!!!


----------



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for such a nice welcome 

I don't think I'll be able to hide my bunnies...although I do have a long cyber stick :001_tt2:

_
Love the little black one, the name Gandolf comes to mind, its got a beard lol so what about sam for the orange one hehe _

Awww Gandolf would be suited name but they're both does  hehe Sam would be amusing least my OH would remember it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George is all mine! You may of course borrow him when he is in his naughty mood. Like this evening he stole half my apple whilst I was eating it. He just grabbed it from my hand as I was taking a bite and run off with it.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

George sounds like gr8 fun can i borrow him too


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sure if it means I can eat an apple in peace.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

sammy86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been perusing the rabbit forum for a few weeks now and I thought it was about time I said hello
> 
> I found all the information very informative so well done  and thanks!


Hi and welcome .. hope you enjoy your stay.. lovely bunnys you have..


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Only just spotted this thread :blushing: and thought I best come say hello  everyone beat me to it, now I must seem like a right unsociable..... 

Welcome to the forums, and of course the bunny section.

*Heidi*


----------

